# Where can I buy a camera-tripod mounting piece ASAP?



## Lanimilbus (Sep 24, 2005)

I've lost the piece that screws into the bottom of my camera and then clicks into the top of my tripod, and thus am not able to use it; this is a fairly big problem, as I need to use the camera/tripod this upcoming week.  I've contacted the company that sells the tripod several times, to ask if they will sell me a replacement piece, but they have never responded, and there's no way to reach them by phone.  So, my question is, does anyone know of a place where I can buy a mounting platform that will screw into the bottom of my camera, and then snap into the top of my tripod?  The official name given to this piece on the company's site is the "Quick Release Camera Mounting Platform" and the piece is what the number 11 is pointing to in this photo: http://www.osnusa.com/images/panhead_opins.jpg
The tripod I have is this one:
http://www.osnusa.com/images/os500_lg.jpg

I could buy another tripod for $60 just to get that tiny piece, but there's got to be an easier way...so again, if anyone knows of a website or a store that sells a piece that would work, please let me know.  Thanks in advance,

-Alec


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Sep 25, 2005)

You're in trouble, because they may not even sell you that piece.

It's a consumer tripod, it's cheap and designed to break fast. Most of the consumers only have one camera and thus need one quick release plate. 

So do yourself a favour and buy yourself a gitzo or manfrotto tripod with one of their quick release systems. Their plates are available in any decent camera store and the tripods don't break.

Or better yet get an arca swiss quick release system.

Good luck


----------



## cbay (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes its true and stupid, the cheap makes don't sell spare release plates not even as a replacement. So your better off buying a decent, may cost slightly more but it will last you for ages!


----------

